# Hello everyone!!!



## martin gatrix (Jun 26, 2018)

Chắc hẳn chúng ta cũng biết được rằng ngủ mơ là một hiện tượng tâm lý rất đỗi bình thường của con người thế nhưng không phải ai cũng biết rằng giấc mộng nào cũng sẽ có những điềm báo và đem lại cho chủ nhân giấc mơ những điềm báo may mắn, cùng với đó là những con số phát tài của giấc mộng.

Đã khi nào bạn ngủ mơ thấy những chiếc máy tính hay chưa? Xong đó khi tỉnh dậy bạn đã không thẻ nhớ được chiếc máy tính đó giấc mơ như thế nào và có ý nghĩa cùng điềm báo gì? Nếu như đêm qua bạn đã ngủ mơ thấy những giấc mộng liên quan đến máy tính thì hãy cùng *SXMN - XSMN - KẾT QUẢ XỐ SỐ MIỀN NAM HÀNG NGÀY MỚI NHẤT *đi khám phá những điềm báo của giấc mộng nhé!

Ngủ mơ thấy chiếc máy tính có cả những điềm báo lành, có cả những điềm báo không may mắn. Tuy nhiên giấc mộng này được các chuyên gia cho rằng lành nhiều hơn. Mơ thấy máy tính giấc mộng ngụ ý rằng bạn là người có niềm đam mêm với công nghệ, có sự tìm tòi cũng như thích được khám phá.

Bên cạnh đó thì giấc mộng cũng cho biết bạn là người luôn có sự sáng tạo và có sự đổi mới và biết cách để có thể hoàn thành được những công việc mà bản thân mình đã được giao. Bên cạnh đó, với các trường hợp khác thì giấc mộng về máy tính còn có những điềm báo và cách giải mã không giống nhau.

Trong giấc mộng, bạn ngủ mơ thấy máy tính xách tay, giấc mộng này đang ý nói rằng người mơ hay thích nhiều thứ thế nhưng lại nhanh chóng quên đi thế nhưng khi đã thích cái gì thật thì sẽ hoàn thành trước khi dự tính. ở hiện tại và tương lai, người mơ đang có những dự định và có nhiều suy nghĩ để tiến đến hành động.






_Điềm báo may rủi và ý nghĩa giấc mơ thấy máy tính_​
Giấc mộng cũng khuyên nhủ bạn rằng không nên có sự lo lắng quá về công việc của bạn bởi vì những hướng đi và những việc làm mà bạn đã làm sẽ có những hiệu quả tốt hơn nhiều đấy nhé!

Không gióng với giấc mộng thấy máy tính xách tay,bạn ngủ mơ thấy chiếc máy tính để bàn thì theo *XSMN thu 7 -SXMN thứ 7 - Xổ số miền Nam thứ 7 hàng tuần - KQXSMN thứ 7* giấc mộng này đang ám chỉ rằng chủ nhân giấc mộng là một người thông minh thế nhưng đôi khi có những sự chậm chẽ và không có được quá nhiều những ý tưởng khi mình cần.

Đôi khi giấc mộng này còn báo hiệu rằng ở hiện tại bạn là người có những cảm xúc hết sức chai lì và bạn cũng khép kín, ít có sự giao du và giao tiếp với những người bên ngoài. Bạn thích làm việc một mình, thích dược một mình và bạn thoải mái khi làm những việc đó Bạn là người thích đi khám phá và yêu những điều tự do.

Chiêm bao thấy những hình ảnh như mình đi mua máy tính thì giấc mộng này cho biết  bạn sẽ có những điều may mắn trong những việc hiện tại như việc trúng số hay sẽ nhặt được tiền hoặc có thể những việc làm như thăng tiến hay bạn sẽ nhận được cơ hội buôn bán với lợi nhuận cao nào đó.

Với việc bạn đi mua chiếc máy tính có giá trị càng cao thì ở hiện tại giấc mộng báo hiệu sẽ nhận được số vật chất ngang ngửa như thế. Chính vì vậy nên khi bạn chiêm bao thấy mình mua laptop thì đó là giấc mộng hết sức may mắn nếu như bạn có đủ vận may thì nó sẽ giúp cho bạn đổi đời đât nhé!

Bên cạnh đó thì giấc mộng khuyê bạn không nên bỏ lỡ cơ hội này và hãy đầu tư vào đâuu đó để được sinh lời sinh lãi. Ngoài ra, khi ngủ mơ thấy máy tính không phải lúc nào giấc mộng cũng là điềm báo lành với giấc mơ máy tính.






​
_Những con số đẹp của giấc mộng máy tính_​
Chiêm bao thấy mình làm vỡ máy tính hay chiếc máy tính bị trục trặc thì giấc mơ này cho biết rằng bạn sẽ bị mất mát thứ gì đó và có những chuyện không may sẽ ập đến. Để có thể đẩy lùi những điều này thì lời khuyên với chủ nhân giấc mộng đó là cần phải có sự thận trọng với những gì mà mình đã làm cùng với những dự định.

BẠn nên có sự quyết đoán hơn ơ rtrong mọi chuyện, không được chần chừ và có sự do dự quá nhiều, nếu không theo lời khuyên bạn sẽ phải hối hận đấy!

Bên cạnh đó, nếu như chiêm bao thấy mình đang dùng những chiếc máy tính của người khác thì giấc mộng này không hề may mắn chút nào. Giấc mộng này đang ám chỉ cho chủ nhân giấc mộng biết được rằng bạn đangcó quá ít những cá tính và thiếu đi nhiều những cảm xúc ở trong con người bản thân bạn.

Chủ nhân giấc mơ cần có sự lắng nghe và thấu hiểu người khác hơn, cần có những sự cân nhắc và cần có những suy nghĩ chín chắn hơn để suy nghĩ đó có thể giúp bạn vươn cao hơn, thành công hơn ở thực tại. Ngoài ra thì bạn cũng cần phải có sự bày tỏ về những ý kiến và những quan điểm của riêng bản thân bạn.

Với giấc mơ thấy máy tính, có thể bạn đã hiểu được những điềm báo, những ý nghĩa thế nhưng bạn đã biết được những cặp số đẹp tương ứng phát tài của giấc mộng này hay chưa? Nếu như bạn quan tâm đến các trò chơi may mắn thì hãy cùng *XSMN hôm nay* đi khám phá con số của giấc mộng này đó là: 38 – 10


----------



## kruizer (Jun 26, 2018)

No idea but welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## martin gatrix (Jun 26, 2018)

kruizer said:


> No idea but welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


have a good day guys @@


----------



## slapaho_injun (Jun 26, 2018)

Gatrix, that's funny!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 26, 2018)

OK so where do you live?
Al


----------

